# Sexing Phyllobates vittatus



## Lepidodactylus (Sep 23, 2018)

Hi, I presented myself some days ago and I'm already asking for your help!!!  As I said in my previous thread I've three vittatus for some month and I look forward to their breeding so, to be sure they are both males and females, I'm asking you if you can help me sexing them. They're really shy so I could take them only few photos. I hope they will be sufficient. I'l be even more grateful if you can say if they are big enought to be fertile. Thank's for your help. The picture 2&3 as well as the 4&5 are of the same frogs.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Can't help on identifying the sex, but those are some beautiful frogs!


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm not an expert but my guess is that the first one is a female. Have you tried playing youtube videos of vittatus calling for them?


----------



## Lepidodactylus (Sep 23, 2018)

Thank you to both. Yes, I already tried to play the calling of a male from youtube but apparently it didn't work, even though I saw them more active and less hided than usual. In my opinion they are due females and a male (the second one). I took the second and the third one in February and they were already quite big, while the first one, I got in May, was and still is definetly smaller. I also wanted to add a couple more of them but darts in my zone are near impossible to find.


----------



## Lepidodactylus (Sep 23, 2018)

I heared one of them calling! I'm looking forward to the eggs. According to your experience how long it will take? A couple of months?


----------

